
New iOS 7 designs vs Android - arank
https://tapfame.com/ios7vsandroid/
======
hnriot
this is a stupid comparison, you're not comparing ios vs android, but rather
apps that were likely designed to be similar for consistent ux. Obviously ebay
is going to make their ios app in much the same way, reusing assets even, as
their android app, ditto the others. for a fair comparison, bring up the apple
apps and compare to the google apps, like Mail vs Gmail, and unsurprisingly
those look nothing alike.

------
satjot
There's been a lot of talk on how the new iOS7 designs now look like Android.
Side-by-side pictures don't lie - iOS7 is different than Android. Just look at
the Ted app for godsake!

------
atulagrawal
Awesome comparison..few apps are looking better on Android and few on iOS7.

------
deep_singh
Dare to say android is the new apple of design?

~~~
threeseed
Only if you have never used iOS7. When you use it is distinctive and nothing
at all like Android. It is exactly as has been promoted: a new OS that you
still know how to use.

------
kyriakos
I want to see an iOS vs Android vs WP8 comparison for apps that exist on all 3
ecosystems.

------
nej
There's a better symmetry of colors in the Vine app for Android than the iOS
variant.

------
devd
Pandora on Android looks better than iPhone

~~~
eddieberklee
I agree, a lot of the times though iOS is utilizing the flat design better.

------
ikarandeep
ebay on iO7 looks a lot a nicer than the android version.

